# The Darth Vader Burger! No, Seriously... They Got It



## MA-Caver (Jan 6, 2012)

Just haven't a CLUE as to what these guys were thinking. But then again it's a gimmick to sell more. 



> How much force needs to be with you to eat a black burger?  The Belgian fast food chain Quick is celebrating the upcoming "Phantom  Menace 3D" movie premiere by launching a line of "Star Wars"-themed burgers.  The burgers will debut in Quick restaurants throughout France on  January 31, just before the film's February release in the country.  Despite being in French, the ads for the burgers have sent the entire  Internet into a tailspin of equal parts repulsion and curiosity.
> http://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/fast-food-chain-serves-black-burgers-star-wars-170400919.html



Wonders how long before it makes it's way over here to the states?  Question is who will be the first to nab it? McDonalds? Burger King? Hmmm stay tuned.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2012)

The Windows 7 Whopper from Burger King - Japan
http://www.japanator.com/burger-king-s-windows-7-whopper-7-patties-2-120-calories-11843.phtml


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 6, 2012)

If it's Belgian it's liable to be horsemeat.


----------



## granfire (Jan 6, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> If it's Belgian it's liable to be horsemeat.



Dark Forces at work.....

:lol:


----------

